# Apple 27 inch LED display brightness?



## Steven Dilley (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello friends,

It seems like it has an auto brightness sensor. Is there any way I can change auto brightness off? I looked everywhere in system preferences and in the displays option and there is nothing.

Best regards
Steven Dilley


----------



## wampyra (Apr 10, 2012)

It's ambient light sensor or energy saver, or both.
In any case [although i think it's the first one] here is how to solve it:

- Ambient Sensor
In *System Preferences* click *Display* and uncheck *Automatically adjust brightness as ambient light changes*

- Energy Saver
Go to *System Preferences* and open *Energy Saver*
There you have to uncheck the boxes next to *Slightly dim the display when using this power source* and *Automatically reduce brightness before display goes to sleep*


----------

